

Perfectionists Despair: Digital World "Always in Beta" - donna
http://blogs.bnet.com/intercom/?p=1020&tag=nl.e713

======
donna
I have to always remember this; _Put speed over perfection: "Get something out
there. Do it, even if it isn't perfect."_

------
wmeredith
This is not a problem contained to the digital world. Anyone care to ask a
follower of Charles Darwin which organism are perfect and have no use for
further upgrading?

